# Heinz Bottle



## SAbottles (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm putting this one in as before 1900, though it may well have been almost spot on 1900!

 Dug this in the Lane and was about to toss it as a "modern" sauce bottle when I spotted that It had rather a nice embossing:


----------



## SAbottles (Apr 20, 2012)

A close up of the main embossing:






          and the embossing on the base:


----------



## SAbottles (Apr 20, 2012)

My question is: was this just a typical tomato sauce or "ketchup" bottle, or did it have anything more esoteric in it ?


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Dale,

 It's one of the nicer "ketchups."

 "#56 this bottle was produced by the Heinz Company glass factory located in Sharpsburg, PA. Sharpsburg, a suburb of Pittsburgh.  The bottle held Heinz Ketchup and was made from 1890 to 1895.  The bottle Had a cork embedded in the top opening to keep the ketchup clean from any Foreign elements.  It also had one of the first Keystone shaped die-cut labels.  The number 56 was the 56th bottle design.  It had no reference to any Varieties." From.

 There's that keystone with a skeleton key again. Kinda uncommon, in my experience, at least.




From.


----------



## LC (Apr 20, 2012)

I dug one years ago that was embossed Heinz Brothers , dated 1888 I think , been so long ago . Didn't have a keystone logo though , the bottom half was kind of shaped like a barrel . Still have it boxed away somewhere .


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Louis,

 Are'ya talking about the 3rd one from the left in the following picture?






 I've got a couple of those gracing the inside of unlabeled boxes my ownself. Haven't dug one in ages. I like those, and the ribbed Jos. Campbell's.




From.


----------



## LC (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah , that's it Surf . There was a kid locally here years ago had a really nice looking Heinz that I would call an onion bottle style . It had four fancy embossed strips embossed vertically  around the bottle . Some one posted a pic of one on here some time back . I thought it was a neat looking bottle . Tried to buy it from the kid but had no luck , he thought it was worth a fortune .


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 20, 2012)

> nice looking Heinz that I would call an onion bottle style . It had four fancy embossed strips embossed vertically  around the bottle


 
 I think they call that the baseball design. The embossing looks like baseball stitching. They are uncommon but not really rare.


----------



## LC (Apr 20, 2012)

Could be Matthew , never thought of that , it does look like stitching . I never did come across one in all my diggings over the years . The one the neighbor kid had was the only one I have seen in this area .


----------



## soda bottle (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's a Heinz bottle that I always wondered how old it was?  Does anybody know if they are common? Did it hold Ketchup or some other condiment?  I think it probably was some other sauce because the pour spout would have been to tiny for ketchup to come out of it unless it is not the original spout.





/image]


----------



## epackage (Apr 21, 2012)

Spout isn't original as this was a ketchup, called a baseball ketchup because of the stitching around the bottle edges. Turn of the century age wise and sometimes, but not always, can bring $40 on E-Bay...


----------



## div2roty (Apr 22, 2012)

For what it is worth from 1891 to 1911, the official spelling of the city's name was temporarily changed to Pittsburg.  Don't know how that impacts Heinz bottles.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes , that is the baseball stiched Heinz. THe spout isnt original.
 It contained Tomato Ketchup (not catsup).  It would have had a tin screw cap.
  They were apparently sold right after 1900. 
 I dont think Heinz played the Pittsburgh vs. Pittsburg game.


----------

